# My new Pride and Joy



## mysnakesau (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello 

I have not been on here for a very long time. I have been busying myself with a new member of my family. I still have my snakes and enjoy them thoroughly, but they taught me how to become very innactive. My new friend - COBBA - a childhood wish finally coming true at aged 40. Meet my handsome thoroughbred gelding.....he is 12 years old. He was given to me just a couple months ago because the previous owner couldn't afford to keep him anymore. He'd been put in a paddock for a couple years to fend for himself, and prior to her, he was an unsuccessful racehorse thrown out in a paddock for three years before 'she' came along.

He is such an adorable, placid natured animal. I am a beginner horse owner/rider and couldn't have asked for a better horse to have. Its like he knows he is being looked after now, and is just so lovable. I have joined a local Natural Horsemanship Club where we are learning, together, to work together and have lots of fun.


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 8, 2013)

He's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Woma_Wild (Dec 8, 2013)

A mature horse is a good start when learning. 
He has a really beautiful head. 
My first was a 2 y o Arab and boy oh boy, he was so flighty and strong willed. I hit the dirt many times with that one. lol.


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 9, 2013)

Gorgeous! You will learn different lessons from him. Great to hear that you have joined Natural Horsemanship. It is a wonderful thing to work in partnership with your animal rather than in opposition. I am jealous. At 47 I still have no prospect of my childhood dream of a horse coming true .


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 9, 2013)

Well done; he is gorgeous and I am sure you will have many hours of wonderful times together now.


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 13, 2013)

pythonmum said:


> Gorgeous! You will learn different lessons from him. Great to hear that you have joined Natural Horsemanship. It is a wonderful thing to work in partnership with your animal rather than in opposition. I am jealous. At 47 I still have no prospect of my childhood dream of a horse coming true .



He is a great horse to work with. I go to horsemanship lesson days once a month, and trail riding once a month. I haven't taken Cobba trail riding yet. Am starting slow with him. He was unridden for over 3 years before I got him so am happy plodding about learning his quirks before I go too far. He has issues with girthing but once he settles he is a real puppy to ride. Absolute lovely.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Dec 14, 2013)

What does he do when you put girth on ?


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 14, 2013)

He explodes into rearing and bucking. Last weekend he even went down to the ground. So we (had help of someone with lots more experience than me) undone the girth and then decided to do it up much more slow, and walking him, then doing a little bit more and walk again. He was fine with that and I was riding him once we got the girth all the way.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Dec 14, 2013)

Something to try
put saddle on, no girth, walk him.
stop, hold girth under him just so that he can slightly feel it and walk him.
Each time, holding girth up closer and closer to him but not done up.
Then move on to doing it up loosely and walking him only. 
It's a gradual process. He must have had a traumatic experience and doesn't feel safe. 

One of mine was head shy and it took a while before I could get a halter or bridle on him. Just wouldn't let anything touch his ears.
found out later that a past owner used to bash him across the head.


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 14, 2013)

That's terrible. Poor thing. No animal deserves to be mistreated. 

I had someone come have a look at Cobba today. You can see that he has had a shoulder injury. His left shoulder sits higher than the right. We need to have the saddle a bit further back than where it should be. I always knew Cobba was only ever going to be able to be lightly ridden - no running. So it's important to get a properly fitting saddle - maybe even look into a custom made to fit him.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Dec 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, animal abuse has been going on forever and I doubt it will ever stop.
Getting an animal that has been subjected to abuse is not easy. They have psychological issues same as humans. 
With patience, lots of love and care, most animals come good. 
Your big boy looks like he has a beautiful nature. In time, he will relax and get to trust you I'm sure.
All the very best. the bond between man And a horse is very special.


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you. He is very special to me. Sometimes I rave on like I'm the only person that's ever had a horse. 

Cobba was left in a paddock with nil human attention for about 5 years of his life. He is now 12. Its as good as abuse but he was not subject to physical cruelness which is a good thing. He has a beautiful nature, and I am really lucky he never lost that. I can hide out of sight and call his name and he will come and find me. If I call him more than once he will whinny out. Such a lovable horse.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 15, 2013)

He looks like a gorgeous boy. 

I used to be a stablehand for a lady that rehabilitated RSPCA horses and livestock. Some of those cases were really sad but so rewarding seeing these animals slowly recover and learn to trust again. 

As with any animal the emotional scars take a lot longer than the physical ones.


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 15, 2013)

He is absolutely gorgeous! So happy for you both!


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 15, 2013)

What a beauty! Enjoy!!


----------



## Amelia (Dec 16, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> Something to try
> put saddle on, no girth, walk him.
> stop, hold girth under him just so that he can slightly feel it and walk him.
> Each time, holding girth up closer and closer to him but not done up.
> ...



Some great advice here. 
I recommend Warwick Schiller's methods, I believe he has a very informative channel on YouTube.


----------

